
A $21,000 Cosmetology School Debt, and a $9-an-Hour Job - auxym
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/business/cosmetology-school-debt-iowa.html
======
elmerfud
I live here in Iowa and the market is literally flooded with stylists. Which
is one of the reasons wages are low and the education requirement is so high.

It sucks to make $9/hr, but the article doesn't mention tips which can bump
that up quite a bit, easily to 15-20/hr. Also, a small but of research prior
to choosing cosmetology school would have shown it's unlikely to be profitable
for sometime considering the debt that will be incurred.

Predatory schools are one thing but I think the root problem here is that the
public education isn't teaching how to think through the long term
consequences of choices. Doing what you enjoy isn't always profitable.

